# Camping Chairs



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What Brand/style camping chairs are you using?
I see a lot on-line but I kinda leary about buying without sitting in them.
Any highly recommended ones. I think I prefer folding kind over the collapsable kind.
Do you use the ones with cup holders or prefer a small side table or both.

Ed


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

DW just went out to Walmart and bought a couple of chaise lounge chairs. They seem to hold up pretty well. That was 5 years ago and still going strong.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a Lafuma chair from Cabela's. They are a bit pricey, and I had always said "I'm not paying that much for a lounge chair" - until I made the mistake of actuallly sitting in one!














Very comfortable chair, the only problem I've had is actually being able to use it myself when camping with my family - guess what my sister and BIL got for Christmas.







Looks like the Lafuma is on sale right now at the Cabela's website, $20-30 off.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> I have a Lafuma chair from Cabela's. They are a bit pricey, and I had always said "I'm not paying that much for a lounge chair" - until I made the mistake of actuallly sitting in one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We use the same style. We got a great deal at CW last year. There isn't a chair that is more comfortable.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

We just use those collapsible chairs that you can stuff in a bag. We got them at Walmart & they were very inexpensive. We've had them for 7 years now, and have had no problems with them. I like them because we can put them around the campfire & if they get holes in them from sparks...who cares?! I do love the Lafuma chairs though. They are sooo comfortable! Tried to get the dealer to throw one in when we bought the OB, but no dice. Got a battery instead. DH was happy about that.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

+1 for Wallmart


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

This is my chair.

Big enough for a big man!









http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...er/skunum=30840

Mark


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mswalt said:


> This is my chair.
> 
> Big enough for a big man!
> 
> ...


I like it!!
Does it fold up flat?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We buy the chairs the collapse and go into a bag we get from Sams Club or Costco


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just got this chair for Christmas I and love it.

http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/cb/cb.asp?a=221850










I have a Lafuma chair (giving to me by my BIL) but I have never taken it camping (still new in box), as I like a chair that I can use around a camp fire or a table.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We have a few of the collapsible chairs--and one which is a loveseat--that we also use around the campfire







. . . but the DH got me one similar to the chair at Cabela's for Christmas. . . It sat in the living room for a few days while the girls played and sat in it. . . I think that is a sign that I won't get to sit in it much while camping!!! Anyway, I'm excited to use it while camping when there's no snow.

Brenda


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

How is the back support for the Lafuma? We all use the "stuff in bag" version, but my Mother will join us for the Western Rally this summer and she would be more comfortable with some back support I think.

Thanks!


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> I have a Lafuma chair from Cabela's. They are a bit pricey, and I had always said "I'm not paying that much for a lounge chair" - until I made the mistake of actuallly sitting in one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also got these chairs from Cabela's. We were fortunate to get them half of the regular price because of a sale they were having at the time. They were actually on back order because of the price. We waited 6 months to get them because they had something like 5000 on backorder because they were so popular. If you don't mind spending the $$ they are well worth it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(mswalt @ Feb 10 2007, 10:11 AM)
> 
> This is my chair.
> 
> ...


Not flat, but about 6-7 inches deep. I usually fold it up and lay it on the bed for travel. Nice recliner. Multi-position with an adjustable head rest.

Kind of expensive but sure makes for a comfortable sit around the campsite. It's one of the few camp chairs I could find to support my 270 pound frame!

Watch Camping World's sales. Every so often they'll have two for the price of one on this chair.

Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We use the same style as the Lafuma, just the Walmart version.

Soon they will have the spring and summer items back in the garden center and they will have them.

At $49.95, we have 4 for the price of 1 Lafuma.

Steve


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> How is the back support for the Lafuma? We all use the "stuff in bag" version, but my Mother will join us for the Western Rally this summer and she would be more comfortable with some back support I think.
> 
> Thanks!


The Lafuma has very good back support - feels like you're sitting in a recliner at home. It's multi-positional, so you can sit in any position from fully upright with the leg rest down, to almost flat fully reclined with the leg rest up.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I got mine at Bass Pro, I think they are called big boys. I am 6'3 and weigh a little over 300 lbs and these chairs are great. Very stable even on a slope or rocky ground.
Under 30 bucks CDN you can't loose. Very comfortable and they have 2 drink holders, probably the most important feature of any camp/party chair.
Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> We use the same style as the Lafuma, just the Walmart version.
> 
> Soon they will have the spring and summer items back in the garden center and they will have them.
> 
> ...


We have the same as Steve









Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Northern Wind said:


> I got mine at Bass Pro, I think they are called big boys. I am 6'3 and weigh a little over 300 lbs and these chairs are great. Very stable even on a slope or rocky ground.
> Under 30 bucks CDN you can't loose. Very comfortable and they have 2 drink holders, probably the most important feature of any camp/party chair.
> Steve


I need to look at these. I am with you, I am a big boy and most of the chairs are not very comfortable. I would love to find some of the Lafuma chairs that didn't have the leg part. I just want a chair to sit in, not lay down.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> We use the same style as the Lafuma, just the Walmart version.
> 
> Soon they will have the spring and summer items back in the garden center and they will have them.
> 
> ...


Ditto

Thor


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I need to look at these. I am with you, I am a big boy and most of the chairs are not very comfortable. I would love to find some of the Lafuma chairs that didn't have the leg part. I just want a chair to sit in, not lay down.


You don't have to recline in the Lafuma if you don't want to, you can just leave the leg rest down and sit upright. Yet another advantage over my old chair-in-a-bag.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> I got mine at Bass Pro, I think they are called big boys. I am 6'3 and weigh a little over 300 lbs and these chairs are great. Very stable even on a slope or rocky ground.
> Under 30 bucks CDN you can't loose. Very comfortable and they have 2 drink holders, probably the most important feature of any camp/party chair.
> Steve


I need to look at these. I am with you, I am a big boy and most of the chairs are not very comfortable. I would love to find some of the Lafuma chairs that didn't have the leg part. I just want a chair to sit in, not lay down.
[/quote]

Lee,
You and me look like we could be brothers from other mothers.Did you check out the link mswalt gave?
I see camping world has something very similar on sale right now for 119.00.I am not done looking but they are a definate possibility

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> How is the back support for the Lafuma? We all use the "stuff in bag" version, but my Mother will join us for the Western Rally this summer and she would be more comfortable with some back support I think.
> 
> Thanks!


The Lafuma has very good back support - feels like you're sitting in a recliner at home. It's multi-positional, so you can sit in any position from fully upright with the leg rest down, to almost flat fully reclined with the leg rest up.
[/quote]
2 LaFumas are covetted here at Wolfwood. They fold up to 6", instead of the usual 8-10" of "iwanna-be LaFumas" and are 19lbs vs 29lbs of the others. Obviously - good points. As for back support, the real ones can't be beat (DON"T be fooled by the less expesnive wanna-be...they ARE NOT the same). I have a herniated disc in my lower back + neck issues (ain't getting old a b****??!!!! My Lafuma now goes with me to all dog shows 'cuz...after a day on my feet...my back & legs are toast / 10 min in the LaFuma and I'm just about good as new!!! They certainly do cost more but, in our opinion, they're worth it!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lafuma!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I like the Lafumas too but when I went to the lafuna site I saw where 1 of the reveiwers said his strings broke several times in the first months and lafuma did not have replacements available for sale.he kept
having to find replacements for them and lufuma would warranty it(kinda like RV buisness-huh).
Makes me wonder if I wouldn't be better off with another one.
The one thing I think I do like on them is the foot rail at the bottom


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Folding Chairs that fit inot bags. Throw them in the bacl of the truck and ready to go. Cheap and easy. however the DW wants one of these. Chair


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

3ME said:


> I like the Lafumas too but when I went to the lafuna site I saw where 1 of the reveiwers said his strings broke several times in the first months


I've been using mine for two years now, no problem at all with the strings. The strings are pretty heavy, makes you wonder what the reviewer was doing to keep breaking his?


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

The Lafuma looks great and I might take a look at it if my current set ever wear out. I have three Coleman chairs that I purchased at Costco several years ago. The cost then was $12.00 each. They easily handle 300+ pounds. Though Costco doesn't carry the Coleman brand anymore, usually they carry a similar one each summer. Here's a link to the same ones that I bought.

Click Here
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> The Lafuma looks great and I might take a look at it if my current set ever wear out. I have three Coleman chairs that I purchased at Costco several years ago. The cost then was $12.00 each. They easily handle 300+ pounds. Though Costco doesn't carry the Coleman brand anymore, usually they carry a similar one each summer. Here's a link to the same ones that I bought.
> 
> Click Here
> Take Care,
> Tripp


We have two Coleman that look very much like these that TrippHammer mentioned. Looks like they cost about $40 each now. We bought our at a garage sale in Grand Junction, CO while visiting daughter's family. Paid $10 for two. They are strong and big enough for a big man.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

FraTra said:


> Folding Chairs that fit inot bags. Throw them in the bacl of the truck and ready to go. Cheap and easy. however the DW wants one of these. Chair










We have 2 of the chairs your DW wants. Absolutely love them. What an excellent price this ad is - I paid $69.00 for 1...We also throw a few of the chairs in a bag in the back of the pickup and bring them with in case friends stop by. The fold up chairs in a bag work great around a campfire - but after a while my back tells me "enough".


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

mswalt said:


> This is my chair.
> 
> Big enough for a big man!
> 
> ...


But pretty enough for a woman.

LOL......j/k


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We deal with campsite seating a couple of ways. We usually throw down our cushioned fold up stadium seat pads (that provide back support) onto the the campsite picnic table or we breakout the usual assortment of fold and stow $5 (small chair no arm rests) or $10 (arm rests with cup holders) type camp chairs.

My wife likes the large chairs some of you carry and would like one day but like me, she doesn't enjoy spending alot of money. For now she has a fold out Coleman recliner chair that serves the rare occurance where she wants to fully lounge.

I personally have sat in most of these large chairs and despite standing only 5'11" tall, nearly every one of these expensive large chairs have that foot bar that always seems to meet the back of my ankle when the chair is extended. This is absolutely uncomfortable for my ankles while trying to lay back. So I personally never intend on owning one of these larger chairs, the Mrs. however may one day relent and buy one for herself.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have a variety of camping/outdoor chairs. But here is a chair that I do not recommend:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...II/skunum=34641.

This is due to the considerable amount it weighs, which the tech specs give as 31.6 lbs. Suffice it to say that a person could get a hernia just getting it out of the truck bed. Other than that, it's a good enough chair. BTW, we got two of these anchors for about $160-170.

Bill


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

3ME said:


> What Brand/style camping chairs are you using?
> I see a lot on-line but I kinda leary about buying without sitting in them.
> Any highly recommended ones. I think I prefer folding kind over the collapsable kind.
> Do you use the ones with cup holders or prefer a small side table or both.
> ...


Love this one . .

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/...ategoryid=10010

Brian


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

mswalt said:


> This is my chair.
> 
> Big enough for a big man!
> 
> ...


That's my baby!







The only problem is keeping everyone else out of it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/...ategoryid=10010


Just bought a similar one from Lewis & Clark at Sam's Club for the DW. Very sturdy with a table and drink holder. $28.

Mark


----------

